# 1 tb ide hard drives



## justwondering (Oct 25, 2008)

this may be a stupid question, but, are there 1 tb hdds that are not sata? I've looked every where and have not seen one for sale.


----------



## just a noob (Oct 25, 2008)

no, why would you want one anyway?


----------



## Respital (Oct 25, 2008)

just a noob said:


> no, why would you want one anyway?



Exactly, they would be slower then molasses in winter.


----------



## tyttebøvs (Oct 25, 2008)

> Exactly, they would be slower then molasses in winter.



Was that a joke?


----------



## Respital (Oct 25, 2008)

tyttebøvs said:


> Was that a joke?



Kinda, sorta, maybe.


----------



## porterjw (Oct 25, 2008)

Since this Thread already has prerequisites of spiraling downwards into a random Post-fest with no meaning...

...

...I like pie.


----------



## scooter (Oct 25, 2008)

imsati said:


> Since this Thread already has prerequisites of spiraling downwards into a random Post-fest with no meaning...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...I like pie.



You started it..

I also would like to express my fondness for the aforementioned pie


----------



## Yeti (Oct 25, 2008)

justwondering said:
			
		

> this may be a stupid question, but, are there 1 tb hdds that are not sata? I've looked every where and have not seen one for sale.


No, the largest I've seen is 750 GB.



			
				just a noob said:
			
		

> no, why would you want one anyway?


Maybe he doesn't upgrade his computer every year and doesn't have SATA ports.


Regarding the predilection for indulging in the culinary delicacies involving pastry-covered filling, I too must concur - they are delicious.


----------

